# 1898 Wrench/Pump Combo



## Ed Berry (May 26, 2022)

Payment - US Postal mo, shipping USA only, priority (ins./tracking).
No "Deals" for 24 hours. After that an acceptable bid will have a "Deal".


----------



## fat tire trader (May 26, 2022)

$100


----------



## Ed Berry (May 26, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 26, 2022)

Very interesting but... a solution in search of a problem.  Neat little item!


----------

